# CRGW HSG & bmi over 35



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Hi I have just been to CRGW & had the first consultation. I have been given notheristorne & I am waiting for AF I can then book  a HSG & decide where to go from there, they didn't tell me about treatments but as my bmi is over 35 the said I need to lose weight which I have desperatly been trying to do. Has anyone else had iui or ivf with a bmi over 35? Any one had a HSG there? What can we expect?
Charlotte x


----------

